# Catch Catfish Sheldon Reservoir



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

How do I catch cats at Sheldon Reservoir in Humble on the outskirts of Houston. I can catch cats just about anywhere else, but that place is driving me nuts. I have fished there since I was 12. I can catch bass, bluegill,crappie and even bullheads or pollywoggs there, but have never ever caught a single Channle , Blue, or Flathead outa that place. I have tried every thing I can think of, short of dynomight. I doubt that would even work. I have chumed areas out there many times, but no effect for blues, channles, flatheads. If you ever fished out there let me know the secret to catching those whisker fish, PLEASE ????!!!!!!!????


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Catfish are slim to none in there do to gators. Go below the dam. go to the lake. But on Sheldon which is way south east of Humble in Sheldon is known for crappie bass and perch. Catfish are not very abundant there. Below the spillway in the ditch use to hold some good cats. Not the reservoir though.


----------



## greyloon (Sep 30, 2006)

Wrong, wrong, wrong on there being no catfish at Sheldon. I've caught plenty in the 2-5 lb range. I haven't been there this year, but last year, once the hydrilla grew up, there were only two open areas on the lake, the depths of which ranged from 8-12 ft, also the deepest part of the lake. Using a float and suspending the bait off the bottom, I had no problem catching channel cats, and were they good tasting!. The reason for using the float is that, although there was no hydrilla on the surface in deeper water, it was on the bottom. The bait had to be suspended above the hydrilla. More than likely gators at Sheldon feed on the birds as much as the fish.



































the limit at sheldo for catfish.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Were you fishing the third pier, or over by the main launch. I have fished both areas and believe these are the two deepest parts. I have thrown every bait I can think of, but no whiskerfish, please help. Even my trusty chicken liver would only produce bullheads.


----------



## greyloon (Sep 30, 2006)

You need a boat. You've got to get out on the lake. The dam area is only 4-6 ft deep, as are the channel areas along the levee. Shrimp and whatever I catch in my cast net are the best bait.


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

Cool , Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

try fresh shad around the islands full of birds, catfish are lurking there for fresh droppings,
this method has worked for me there in the past.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

i have fished sheldon off and on for years and i have always had luck on the bank right at the main boat launch use either live crawfish or chicken livers mixed with garlic and molassis..cast either to the right near the bank or to the left near the bank just past the little grassy point biggest cat so far was 52 lbs about 4 years ago


----------

